# PCV ... AGAIN?!



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Squeal is caused by the crankshaft seal and pcv system sucking it in/out.


----------



## Kristen (Aug 12, 2018)

Geesh! Already?! Do you know if there is a reason for the failure at such low milage? ... Thx for the suggestion btw. I found a vid. on utube & that sounds exactly like it


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Mine went at 54k miles, the PCV was actually fixed, but I think the past wore the seal out... I have a kit installed from www.cruzekits.com


----------



## Kristen (Aug 12, 2018)

ya thats what I was afraid of .... just wondering now what other seals are bad from this same problem.. Did you have any other seals go bad from the pcv problem? 
Not driving her for now so the problem doesn't get worse before I can get the v2 kit on her.. 
Thanks for the info.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Yeah valve cover and intake manifold gaskets, both.


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

Kristen said:


> ya thats what I was afraid of .... just wondering now what other seals are bad from this same problem.. Did you have any other seals go bad from the pcv problem?
> Not driving her for now so the problem doesn't get worse before I can get the v2 kit on her..
> Thanks for the info.


Good news is, the cam cover has a special coverage for the 2011-2014. You can get it changed for free. You should also be reimbursed for past repairs if you paid. Unfortunately, the problem in the intake manifold is not covered lol

Makes no sense I know.









Extended Coverage for Camshaft Cover?


I was looking through my OnStar report for warranties because I was checking to see if the water outlet was covered (second one bad in 56,000 miles on my 2012 LT 1.4). Apparently it isn't, so I just changed it. But I did notice an new number that was added on 7/28/20 ... Bulletin Information...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## Kristen (Aug 12, 2018)

Wow! That's great! Do you know exactly what is covered and how I go about getting reimbursed? BTW you totally just made my day!!! Thank you!


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

Kristen said:


> Wow! That's great! Do you know exactly what is covered and how I go about getting reimbursed? BTW you totally just made my day!!! Thank you!


Do you have your owners account setup?

It will show up under the warranty tracker section

I haven't been able to find the full bulletin on it, but it does cover the camshaft cover.

Talk to your Chevy dealer about reimbursement, they will get approval from GM and the dealer should pay you

I also noticed the infamous water pump isn't showing up for my car as being covered


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

I brought mine in to the dealer a year ago for the same issue and they only replaced the cover and said it was covered under my powertrain and gave me the car back. The cover was leaking worse than before and filling the spark plugs with oil.

Then they called me the next morning and said my powertrain expired 3 weeks ago and that I owed them close to $400... for a $40 piece that they didn't even fix or diagnose properly. I haven't spoken to them since and they stopped calling me lmao. 

I ended up installing the kit on the manifold and installing a new cover which costed $52.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Kristen said:


> Wow! That's great! Do you know exactly what is covered and how I go about getting reimbursed? BTW you totally just made my day!!! Thank you!


Here ya go, my letter I received.


----------



## Kristen (Aug 12, 2018)

Thats great, when did you receive that? I haven't gotten anything like that in the mail. The closest thing I saw was on the internet which was an extention to the warranty for the " camshaft cover for the 2015 & 2016 1.4 l cruze (and 2015 sonic). It did not say anything about other years.(mine is a 2014 ).. it sounds like I'm going to have to call chevy customer service to get this ironed out. Thank you so much for all of the good Info!... and I definitely won't be taking her to the dealer because of issues like what shroomie experienced! They always jerk me around too. I used to think that it was because I'm a woman but sounds like all thier rip offs are equal opportunity. 😬... 


Thebigzeus said:


> Here ya go, my letter I received.
> View attachment 288478
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Kristen said:


> Thats great, when did you receive that?


Last week


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

Kristen said:


> Thats great, when did you receive that? I haven't gotten anything like that in the mail. The closest thing I saw was on the internet which was an extention to the warranty for the " camshaft cover for the 2015 & 2016 1.4 l cruze (and 2015 sonic). It did not say anything about other years.(mine is a 2014 ).. it sounds like I'm going to have to call chevy customer service to get this ironed out. Thank you so much for all of the good Info!... and I definitely won't be taking her to the dealer because of issues like what shroomie experienced! They always jerk me around too. I used to think that it was because I'm a woman but sounds like all thier rip offs are equal opportunity. 😬...


Mine just came in today. Also, check your warranty tracker on owners page. Mine is also a 2014. I'm sure yours is in the mail or on the way soon


----------



## Kristen (Aug 12, 2018)

Ya I'm sure your right.. I found all of the warranty extensions on mychevy too. Now I'm prepared for the next break down..lol
My kit & throttle body came in today I'll post again to give everyone an update after the work is "done".. thanks again for everyone's help... I swear if that **** squeek goes away because of this advice I will be singing and drinking everyone's names for all eternity!!


----------

